# D-Will Article



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I really liked this article by J.A. Adande, check it out. 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=adande_ja&page=dwilliams-090312


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very good. thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

D-Will can eat Chris Paul's lunch any day of the week he wants. Although the comparison will always be there, when they go head to head, Deron dominates. 

Good read.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> D-Will can eat Chris Paul's lunch any day of the week he wants. Although the comparison will always be there, when they go head to head, Deron dominates.
> 
> Good read.


But all of the other ESPN analyst and many other people all have man crushes on CP3 and D-Will rarely gets recognition. As a matter of fact, there was some D-bag comparing CP3 to Magic Johnson, you have got to give me a break, he is a **** good point guard, but Magic Johnson may be the best basketball player to ever play the sport.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> he is a **** good point guard, but Magic Johnson may be the best basketball player to ever play the sport.


I disagree... everyone knows it was Spud Webb. :shock:

:lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > he is a **** good point guard, but Magic Johnson may be the best basketball player to ever play the sport.
> ...


I thought for sure you would say Matt Harpring! :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You are all wrong. We all know it Shawn Bradley is the best of all time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mark Eaton. he was teh best every played ball. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

None can compare to the all-time greatest.[attachment=0:3613dg2f]tag.jpg[/attachment:3613dg2f]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> You are all wrong. We all know it Shawn Bradley is the best of all time.


And this is just because he is LDS.  He is a church ball hero... and what I strive to live up to every time I step on the ward court. :lol: Yeah, hypocritical, I know... me playing church ball. Oddly enough, I can honestly say that I never swear or do anything that would give anyone the idea I'm anything but just another elder sweating WITH the oldies.  I honestly am a Chris Paul fan.... not a D Wil fan though when it comes right down to it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I honestly am a Chris Paul fan.... not a D Wil fan though when it comes right down to it.


I could have predicted that.  :? :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I like both of them, but I like D-Will better. I think he is a tougher player and a more durable player IMO. They are both excellent Point Guards, but D-Will generally doesn't get the props he deserves from the media and the media has Obasms about CP3 on a daily basis. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly am a Chris Paul fan.... not a D Wil fan though when it comes right down to it.
> ...


You and IWAB both.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

D-Will is clutch!


----------

